# Perdido Sharkin



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

Went out and messed around in the kayak off Perdido this afternoon. I've seen a ton of shark out there the last couple of weeks while I'm out chasing kings and spanish, so I decided to try and wrassle with a couple of them today. 

I went out and caught a ladyfish, a bluefish, and a spanish in short order. Rigged up the bluefish, dropped it about 300 yds off the beach. Within 5 minutes of returning, had a strike, but unfortunately he bit the thing in half and somehow missed the rear hook. 

Took out the ladyfish the same distance, and again, within about 10 minutes, had a strike. Started reeling,and something felt funny, almost as though there was nothing on the end of the line. I finally got it up to the breakers, and whatever it was started freaking out. Dragged "it" in and discovered that "it" was actually two sharks that had crashed the same bait! I guess the feeling of nothing fighting was because the two sharks were swimming in opposite directions, and not getting anywhere. Weird wild stuff. Anyway, I'm not sure of the ID on them, so if anyone can help out I'd appreciate it. I know they aren't blacktips, and the snout seems to pointy to be a bull. 

After releasing those two troublemakers, I brought out the spanish mack. Once again, 10 minutes in the water, and off it went. This time I had the bruiser blacktip you see in the photos, who was released safely. All and all, not a bad hour and a half out there this evening!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. The two in the first pic are most likely Blacknose Sharks, _Carcharhinus acronotus_


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Nice report. The two in the first pic are most likely Blacknose Sharks, _Carcharhinus acronotus_


2x that! Chris can identify almost anything! Hes a beast at everything to do with fishing!!! :yes:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool pics , sounds like a great evening on the beach!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is awesome! 2 sharks on one line makes you the official PFF Sharker of the year. ;o)
We went on Friday and used live ladyfish and fresh caught Black Drum. Not one single run.


----------

